# A new 50' boxcar model from LGB



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so the title was a little misleading.....I made a new model FROM an LGB ACF 50' boxcar.
The car I made is a Berwick built 50' boxcar that matches the prototype cars built in 1972 for the DT&I.

Here's the finished car:










Some mods I did were replacing the ends with scratchbuilt ones, new scratched lower side sill, new stirrup steps, ACI label bracket, Logo panel and rub strips, and making the extended cushion coupler pockets. I still need to add cut levers and airhoses.

Here's a picture of it after the mods but before I painted it.....if it's white or brass I made it










Enjoy!
Brian Briggs


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea , great job


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes! Very well done.

The world needs more 'modern' rolling stock.

Thanks for the pics - and the ideas.

Dave


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That a good looking car. Nice job. Wish someone would produce it. Later RJD


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I be nosey & ask how you modeled the coupler pocket?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Brian, great job as usual, i remember when i was in 2 rail o scale and you did a bunch of fantastic work on some atlas high cubes. i learned alot from you thanks..
Nick...


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice work! What puzzles me is how some people can finish a job they start! I can never finish anything before I get started on something else. Then I loose interest in the other thing. 
Do I need to see a doctor about this?

Little Paulie


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, 

Thanks! 

Burl, It's not anything prototypical (as your beautiful work is) I just made an extension plate for the kadee box. 

Nick, does this mean you've come over to the dark side? If you want to see some real interesting modeling take a look in the archives here for a few of the gents above....they do some inspirational work. 

Little Paulie, a lot of perseverance in many instances. I find it's best to commit to finishing one before I'll let myself start another. I used to be a non-finisher....and still have plenty of non finished projects, but fewer and fewer as I get older 

Brian B. 
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

I hear ya' Brian. My wife keeps asking me how she'll be able to sell all these unfinished items after I die! Maybe that's it, I can't die till I get this stuff done. If that's the case i should make it to 85 at least!

Little Paulie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Brian. It's always a pleasure to see your finished products. Yes, very well done indeed.....


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian 

Very nice bash. It was especially helpful to include the unpainted modified picture as it gives us a good idea what you did. 

Terl


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

How hard were the ends to take out?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks again guys, 

Burl, It's actually easy to remove the ends. They are seperate pieces. To remove them you remove the roof (the horrible exposed screws at the eaves) and unscrew the ends from the inside of the car. It's actually a clever design - easy to replace. 

Brian B.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

all of LGB modern cars were put together very simply. . Now I need to find a box car. these are fun projects, a car for a car. You don't loose anything by cutting one up.


----------

